# Ryobi RE175 - Will not stay/lock in plunge position



## no1texan (Apr 25, 2011)

My Ryobi RE175 will not stay or lock in the plunge position.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello N/a
I would guess that for some reason, the brass pad ,very small, slipped out of it's proper place! I have had that happened several times! I had the plunge handle loose. If memory serves Me, there is a small brass piece (1/4 by 3/42), or close to that. It can slide out of the hole and back inside the router! I needed to take it apart, and tap the unite on a piece of wood, covered with white cloth and it fell out. Then with a tweezers, put it back in place. It rubs on the shaft, I believe, and when You release the button, it grabs the shaft. I could not tell anything was wrong by touch. It felt OK. So it is worth a try!


----------



## Router Newbie (Jun 12, 2011)

I had the same problem with my Bosch POF 500A. Replaced the missing brass piece with a small ball bearing inside the locking handle slot. I was cautioned to tighten gently as it can damage the plunging rods if too tight. Fortunately I found the missing piece the next day on my garage floor.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Router Newbie said:


> I had the same problem with my Bosch POF 500A. Replaced the missing brass piece with a small ball bearing inside the locking handle slot. I was cautioned to tighten gently as it can damage the plunging rods if too tight. Fortunately I found the missing piece the next day on my garage floor.


Thanks Stan! Something very important information! Might put it in the Ryobi folder. It's the only thing that ever went wrong with Mine!


----------

